# Is it too late?



## Ready2Learn (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum, I've been contemplating on making a career change to become an electrician,. So here's my story: 16 years ago, yes I did say 16 years I applied at the IBEW to enter the apprenticeship program, took the exam ,missed it by like 2%, at the time I was looking for a decent career or good job, so I applied at several companies. I went back 2 weeks later to retest, passed , and they sent me a letter to interview with the board, simultaneously one of the other companies I applied at called me with the Job guaranteed, Great salary benefits the whole 9 yards. At the time my wife and I were expecting our first kid, so I took the job instead. Over the years I've been wanting to go back to electrical because it's always been my interest, do you guys feel it's too late for an older guy like myself to start over, I'm 44 ? I have 2 friends that joined at the time when I applied 16 years ago, and I still remember him telling me , that your taking a good job, but I'll have a career and a skill for life, which is so true.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is our first time on stage man. We're scared sh!tless !


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

44 is so young. Never too late if they'll have you.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Your not to old, so long as you can take all the BS from a younger foreman.

Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Ready2Learn!

I don't think it's too late, just hope you can handle the physicality of the job demands.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

The physicality isnt too bad as long as your in decent shape to begin with. IMO
Stooping crawling and digging is likely the worst

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> The physicality isnt too bad as long as your in decent shape to begin with. IMO
> *Stooping crawling and digging* is likely the worst
> 
> Texting and Driving


Those are parts of the physicality I'm referring to. 

It isn't a job for those that can't handle bending, crawling, climbing, pulling, shoveling, etc


----------



## Ready2Learn (Sep 21, 2017)

Oh yeah I'm in good shape for my age thank God for that


----------



## Ready2Learn (Sep 21, 2017)

Will I have to retest I or will they have my old results on file?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ready2Learn said:


> Will I have to retest I or will they have my old results on file?


Retest, not like it was exactly last year.....


----------



## Ready2Learn (Sep 21, 2017)

Okay no problem I still remember all the mechanical reasoning


----------



## Ready2Learn (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm kicking myself like a thousand times imagine if I would have joined 16 years ago it was a four-year program so I would have been a journeyman like 12 plus years by now


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Ready2Learn said:


> I'm kicking myself like a thousand times imagine if I would have joined 16 years ago it was a four-year program so I would have been a journeyman like 12 plus years by now


Here is a good one for you: 



> The best time to plant a tree is thirty years ago. The second best time is today.


----------



## Ready2Learn (Sep 21, 2017)

I agree


----------



## Ready2Learn (Sep 21, 2017)

How much is top journeyman pay I'm in SoCal


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Here is a good one for you:


Nice, Buddhist overtones!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ground.screwed (Jun 8, 2017)

We have other apprentices in our program in there 30's 40's even 50's. never to late man!


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

If you can hack the physical part then no you are fine. I am 46 and looking at it since IT jobs went overseas.


----------



## Ergo (May 27, 2015)

I was 42 when I got in.


----------



## wtarpley3 (Jun 1, 2013)

He scale at Local 11 Los Angeles is 42 an HR you will start at 45% of that. I wouldn't go anywhere but local 11. They have the most work and are strongest


----------

